# Georgian mill..Norfolk.june 2015



## Mikeymutt (Jun 27, 2015)

*Pine cones and bikes..june 2015*

visited this mill with man gone wrong and a none member.not a massive mill.about the size of a large house and three storeys high.i did not get any exterior shots on this.because we needed to get going,the mill also has a residential property in it as well.but no acsess could be gained to that sadly.the place was dark ,dirty and hard work for taking photos.some of the floors did not look to sharp either


----------



## HughieD (Jun 27, 2015)

Brill set that.


----------



## krela (Jun 27, 2015)

That's lovely, and that's a lot of pine cones! Thank you.


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 27, 2015)

Good set of snaps here
Cheers for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 27, 2015)

Brilliant.


----------



## Mearing (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice interesting set of pics. The Tilley lamp in picture5, looks as if it only needs a drop of paraffin to be usable again! I wonder what use the mill had for the chaff cutter in picture7 ? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 27, 2015)

looks good mikey, did well inside by the looks of things, shame no access to the house though, good stuff yet again, you dont seem to fail on getting the good shots


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 27, 2015)

Brilliant report again Mikey. That's a classy set.


----------



## Dhavilland (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice set of photo's can't think what they would use them pine cones for though


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 27, 2015)

Mearing said:


> I wonder what use the mill had for the chaff cutter in picture7 ?



The cutter seems to be one of the many items that the late owner stored in the place. Over the years the contents have changed quite a bit.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 27, 2015)

Another quality report Mikey. This place is the bollocks!


----------



## mookster (Jun 27, 2015)

I do like this, right up my street. I really need to get to Norfolk...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 27, 2015)

mookster said:


> I do like this, right up my street. I really need to get to Norfolk...




Let me know if you do mookster


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 27, 2015)

I think reading up that the mill was used for making bread later and turned into a form of bakery..the pines I think were there because they might have sold floral arrangements because in the bottom was some trays with florist oasis in them.the river was still flowing lovely through one end of the mill.


----------



## smiler (Jun 27, 2015)

Lovely pics Mikey, too liked the Tilley lamp and the bicycles, ancient and modern, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice set of photos. Using natural light I like that. Lots of antique machinery and acorns. Good post.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 27, 2015)

Lovely photos  I love picture 7!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 28, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I think reading up that the mill was used for making bread later and turned into a form of bakery..the pines I think were there because they might have sold floral arrangements because in the bottom was some trays with florist oasis in them.



You are probably right regarding the pine cones - although there is an old recipe for a bread that is baked with pine kernels on top of the dough.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice indeed,great collection of shots.


----------

